# Find the errors in the renderings



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Here's a game I just made up (hope this is an appropriate section of the forum). Some of the Seattle forumers noticed some errors in this rendering. I'm willing to bet you can find tons of errors or unrealistic things in lots of other renderings, too. So what you do is, find some errors in renderings you're familiar with, and post them here. Unless the error is obvious, maybe give a hint as to what the error is. Then other people try to find the error(s).

This is the one in the Seattle forum. It's not too obvious, but there's an error which, well, let's just say that Bellevue, Washington is not in Britain.

There is another error having to do with nature, though maybe it's not much of an error. Finally there is an unrealistic situation that only people familiar with downtown Bellevue would spot. Skip that last situation unless you've been to Bellevue a lot.


----------



## EnataiMan (Apr 12, 2013)

"Shoppers at the Bravern"??? There is no such thing.


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

The trees are transparent


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

The brown area between the windows above the main entrance is irregular


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

The car in the bottom left corner, behind the pedestrians, is driving against the road direction. You clearly see its tail lights, indicating it is driving right-to-left in the picture. If it was going that way, the road text would appear upside down for the driver.


----------



## smb95 (Mar 10, 2013)

The pedestrians on the bottom left corner are slightly transparent.


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

If you look at some windows, the ceiling line is parallel on all storeys (this is contrary to the prospective)


----------



## itsryan (Nov 20, 2012)

The car looks like it's driving on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

The car in the wrong direction is correct.

Also, one of the trees is bare while all the others have leaves. But I suppose it could be a dead tree. 

There is also a couple walking in the middle of the street. People familiar with downtown Bellevue would know that particular section of street would *not* be a good place to go jaywalking.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

This one is still gold, easy though.

Sky City, Changsha.


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

^^
this render is a epic fail
the city of the render is chicago


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
which is not a fail. Sky City wasn't even set in changsha when that render poppsed up, the city was still pending, so without making false hope they set the render just in a city it wouldn't be in anyway, since chicago is not in china. also architectural firms tend to set renders into other cities a lot, because they do not always have fotos and reference material from specific angles of specific plots in specific cities. also if they do the city might look a lot different in that time, since smaller side towers may also be proposed and instead of added a lot of grey boxes around the building just setting it into another city and therefor making the actual design the eye catcher of the render is more of a good idea than a fail. it is obvious that they know that they used the "wrong city"


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ But still, I would always use the city it's planned to be in. Or at least the country. The people behind that render know it's Chicago, and we know that, but Chinese people passing by don't.


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Bond James Bond said:


> The car in the wrong direction is correct.
> 
> Also, one of the trees is bare while all the others have leaves. But I suppose it could be a dead tree.
> 
> There is also a couple walking in the middle of the street. People familiar with downtown Bellevue would know that particular section of street would *not* be a good place to go jaywalking.


How about the building behind the Marriott ? It doesn't seem to follow any rules of perspective.


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

this is a project in the city of Rosario, Argentina
find the error in one of the renders


Mayo65 said:


> *ALVEAR JUNIOR - ALVEAR 1360*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
The perspective in the first photo looks off. The bookcase in the window, for example, looks "weird." But it's not _that_ bad, just off a little bit.

If that's not the error, then I can't tell what the actual error is.


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

tim1807 said:


> This one is still gold, easy though.
> 
> Sky City, Changsha.


Am I an idiot or I have to go to eye doctor? 


I didn't frickin realize this until now at the comments!!!!:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------

